# Eselsweg am 24. 6.



## Joachim (19. Juni 2001)

Am Sonntag 24.06. wollen wir von Schlüchtern entlang des Eselsweges durch den gesamten Spessart nach Miltenberg biken ( ca. 110 km 2500 hm)  Der Biketransport von Lohr wird organisiert.Treffpunkt für alle, die selbst nach Schlüchtern kommen wird noch bekanntgegeben. Weitere Details und Anmeldung für den Transport bei [email protected]


----------



## Torsten (24. Juni 2003)

Üwrde freuen, mal einen Bericht (Bilder?) darüber zu lesen.

gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (24. Juni 2003)

Ups, das war ja 2001?!!

Tsss... wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (25. Juni 2003)

thorsten - die spessart-biker fahren 
in den nächsten 14 tagen den unteren
teil des eselsweges ab rohrbrunn bis 
nach miltenberg (ca. 40 km des 
eselsweges). dann bekommste 
zumindest für den teil einen bericht 
incl. bilderchen - werden wir auf der
homepage vorstellen. die tour geht
allerdings von wertheim aus in den 
hochspessart.


----------



## Torsten (2. August 2003)

Soooo, am Montag 04.08.2003 geht's endlich los. von Schlüchtern bis nach Miltenberg quer durch den Spessart auf dem ESELSWEG   Route ist schon im GPS-drin, die genaue Streckenbeschreibung ist vorbereitet. Hoffe, dass ich alles richitig recherchiert haeb. Wenn ich mich demnächst nicht mehr melde, dann hat wohl was nicht gestimmt. 

Bericht und Bilder gibt's dann bei Erfolg auf meiner Seite. 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. August 2003)

wir sind zu viert am 2 und 3 august auch ne lange hitzetour durch den spessart gefahren - gut 160 km bei 2450 hm. temperaturen im wald von 28-34 grad und teilweise kein einziger luftzug - war schon heftig. der eselsweg war eingeplant aber wir haben wg. hitze und zeitplanung
kurzfristig die route etwas ändern müssen. arbeite schon an einem tourbericht - stöhn - hitzegeschädigt...


----------



## Spessart-Biker (11. August 2003)

Hallo Torsten,

wie war denn das Eselsweg - WE, wahrscheinlich extrem heiss ?


----------



## Torsten (11. August 2003)

War tierisch Heiß, Spitze 42 Grad!  Aber gut,  und seeeehr interessant. Bericht ist wahrschinlich Ende der Woche online, Fotos sind auch schon drin. Was fehlt ist die genaue Streckenbeschreibung und die Höhenprofile.   Titel der Geschichte: "Die grüne Hölle Eselsweg"  

Sag Bescheid, wenn alles Online ist.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Spessart-Biker (12. August 2003)

schön - freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Torsten (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spessart-Biker _
> *schön - freu mich schon drauf *



Soooo, war ein ganz schönes Stück Arbeit, aber ich denke mal, es hat sich gelohnt  

Der Spessartbericht *"Grüne Hölle" Eselsweg*  ist ab sofort online. 

Zu Nachahmung wird dringend geraten 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Spessart-Biker (15. August 2003)

Hi Torsten,

klasse Bericht - ich weiss sowas zu schätzen - macht ja jede Menge Arbeit.

Der Eselsweg ist bei uns nicht der einzige super ausgeschilderte Weg - es gibt auch noch die Birkenhainerstraße - aber nur knapp 70 km lang und mit gut 1300 hm an einem Tag noch gut abzufahren - geht von Westen (Alzenau) nach Osten (Gemünden am Main). Auch hier ist der Trailanteil sehr hoch. 

Das mit der Einkehrmöglichkeit im zweiten Teil stimmt leider - zur Not muß man in eines der Dörfer hinunter. 

Eines hättet ihr jedoch machen sollen. Im Kloster - auch sehr kühl dort drinn - gibts eine eigene Wirtschaft incl. Mönche die ihr absolut geiles Klosterbier zu deftigen Brotzeiten servieren und wenn du aus dem Fenster kuckst, siehste 100 Meter weiter unten den Main.

So - und kühlt euch jetzt mal schön ab... z i s c h 

Tschaui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spessart-Biker _
> *Hi Torsten,
> 
> klasse Bericht - ich weiss sowas zu schätzen - macht ja jede Menge Arbeit.
> ...



Na suupi, wenigstens einer, der die Berichte zu schätzen weiß 

Das mit dem Kloster wäre ein guter Tipp gewesen, aber wir mußten ja noch mit der "zuverlässigen" Bahn zurück. War so schon 21.00h, bis wir wieder da waren.

Das mit der Birkenhainerstr. interessiert mich dann aber doch noch. weißt Du mehr? wo könnte ich mehr finden?

Gruß aus Kassel
Torsten


----------



## Spessart-Biker (17. August 2003)

Hi Torsten, 

jo - das mit der Bahn kenn ich - bin über 8 Jahre jeden Tag mit dem Zug nach Fankfurt gefahren.

Im Netz gibts zur Birkenhainerstraße nicht wirklich viel. Hier mal der einfache Link zum Spessartbund.

Wie du gemerkt hast ist der Eselsweg schon sehr dicht zugewachsen bzw. man sieht nicht so víel von der Landschaft. Bei der Hitze war das wohl auch nicht das schlechteste. Bei der Birkenhainer ist der Weg, wenn man von Hanau beginnt die ersten 15-20 km deutlich offener. Der Weg ist teilweise auch besser befahrbar, da der Eselsweg doch manchmal sehr unliebsam von einigen Waldarbeitern durch das Bäume schleifen in Einzelabschnitten maltretiert wird.  Die Birkenhainer ist da deutlich unempfindlicher und ich würde sie dem Eselsweg vorziehen. Es gibt ein paar kleine Abschnitte die mal stärker geschottert sind - aber das gehört auch dazu. Sie fährt sich nach meinem Eindruck etwas entspannter als der Eselsweg und man kanns auch mal laufen lassen. Durch die offenere Bewaldung hat man deutlich eher den Eindruck auf einem Höhenweg zu fahren als auf dem Eselsweg. Kann man auch mal bei etwas schlechter Witterung fahren ohne Probs. Übrigens biste schon ca. 5 km vom Flörsbachtal über Wiesbüttsee bis zum Dr. Kihn Platz auch die Birkenhainer gefahren, da hier der Eselsweg sich den Weg mit der Birkenhainer teilt. 

Ab der Bayerischen Schanz (höchstgelegene Gasthaus im Spessart ehemaliges Zollhaus) beginnt quasi die Abfahrt Richtung Main nach Gemünden bzw. Langenprozelten als Endziel. Diesen Wegabschnitt sind wir gestern erst wieder langgebrettert. Ein gesundes Gemisch aus gut 13 km Waldweg, Highspeed-Singletrail und breiten Forstweg - das ganze eher leicht abwärts macht immer wieder einen großen Spass.

Als Eintagestour ist die Birkenhainer nicht zu unterschätzen - sollte man schon früh losfahren und genießen. Die Höhenmeter summieren sich doch ganz schön. Wir selbst fahren erst so ab Michelbach bei Alzenau gut 10 km später auf die Birkenhainer - ab Hanau dürften es kapp 150HM mehr sein. Die Gesamthöhenmeter kann ich nicht konkret liefern, da ich sie mit dem HAC4 noch nicht komplett abgefahren bin. Schätze die komplette Streckenlänge auf ca. 1400-1600 HM. Eine GPS-Datei des Weges ab Alzenau kann ich dir zur Verfügung stellen. Die Birkenhainer ist auch sehr gut ausgeschildert. 

Zugtechnisch dürfte als Endziel Gemünden gut liegen, da hier auch eine Trasse Richtung Fulda verläuft und da ist Kassel ja nicht mehr weit 

Auftanken kann man "Am Taunusblick" - oberhalb von Neuses - schöner Ausblick ins Hessenländle, Wieshütte am Wiesbüttsee - naja - ist halt eher was für harte Camper   und natürlich an der Bayerische Schanz.

Die Abfahrt der Birkenhainer ab Kahl am Main bis Gemünden - letzte bayerische Fraktion vor Hanau - steht noch in unserem Jahresprogramm. Mal schauen obs klappt, dann steht mehr dazu im Internet


----------



## Torsten (17. August 2003)

Hi Johannes,

danke für die ausführlichen Infos. Werde sie mir die Tage mal genauer zu Gemüte führen. Momentan fällt mir das etwas schwer, bin angeschlagen.

War heute auf einem Marathon und bin "gestürzt". Jetzt nicht lachen bitte    Habe an einer Stelle einen Teil unserer Jungs angefeuert und habe Fotos gemacht. Dabei bin ich auf dem lockeren Schotter ausgerutscht und habe mir ein Loch in den Ellenbogen geschlagen. Die Kamera hat auch was abbekommen, aber sie scheint noch zu funktionieren. Jetzt sitzte ich hier und kann vor Schmerzen kaum den Arm bewegen.

Also, ich schau mir das die Tage mal an, würde mich schon reizen.  

Gruss aus Kassel
Torsten


----------



## Spessart-Biker (17. August 2003)

Hi - immer locker bleiben und gute Besserung


----------



## Torsten (20. August 2003)

Hi Johannes,

soooo, hab mal etwas geforscht, das ist wirklich nicht viel, was es im Netz über die Birkenhainer Strasse gibt.

Insbesondere wo genau die Strecke startet, läßt sich nicht herausfinden.  Hab' den Weg zwar in der Kompasskarte gefunden, aber ob die stimmt   Naja, der Eselsweg hat es jedenfalls nicht.

Alterntiv würde mich noch der Limesweg reizen, *nicht*  der Limesradweg!, Der Wanderweg, aber da sieht es genauso mau aus.

Muß das Ganze mal gären lassen....

Gruß Torsten

PS. Falls Du mir das Overlay schicken kannst, wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Spessart-Biker (20. August 2003)

hi - mach ich demnächst - 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (22. August 2003)

wir fahrn nächsten sonntag wieder, wollens diesma mit der bahn angehn....gefällt mri nich so ganz gut aber was solls.

sachtma wo gehtn der birkenhainer genau los?
komm ja aus alzenau....da könnt man den vielleicht ma komplett fahrn bei gelegenheit, und welches symbol hatten der?

der "dr degen" weg kommt hier auch vorbei...wie lang issn der komplett und weiss jemand von wo bis wo der hinführt?

so hab grad selbst ma geguggt...hat mich schon gewundert mit der birkenhainer strasse....also die geht wohl in hanau llos und kommt in alzenau eigentlich ga nich vorbei...kommt albstadt(n ortsteil von alzenau) zwar nah aber mehr nich...na gut, scheint wohl durch geiselbach zu gehn und dann is meine karte fertig.

also auf meinr karte siehts so aus, als würder der an der ersten ampelkreuzung nach der kreuzung grosskrotzenburg, alzenau B8 liegen...da is n kleiner parkplatz auf der rechten seite, und n geschäft das mit gebrauchten computern handelt....links gehts nach grossauheim ab, weiter geradeaus kommt man an der PX vorbei nach hanau rein...also wenn jemand ma lust hätte den ma ab zu fahrn wär ich dabei...hab noch ne ganze weile frei


----------



## Spessart-Biker (23. August 2003)

Hi,

schwarzes "B" auf weißem Grund steht für die Birkenhainerstraße. Sie fängt direkt am Römischen Kastell bei
Großauheim an.


----------

